# Flood advantage?



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Is anyone else taking advantage of the red river flood for fishing?

It is a lot more snag free, and catfish go up in the grass and around trees to eat worms and bugs. I havn't been out yet, but I mgiht go out in the next days or so, because I have been too busy with work.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't know about catfishing, but this is the time to get carp and sucker in the flooded fields. Bow fishing is at a premiemum


----------

